# 2020 Modernization Guide



## Just Vibin (Mar 9, 2020)

Anyone happen to get a peek at this yet? I think it arrived today or yesterday.

I've only heard of small org chart changes so far from it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 10, 2020)

Nothing yet.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 12, 2020)

I skimmed through it.. didn't look like anything huge was in there.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 13, 2020)

Sr ETL is coming back


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 13, 2020)

CoquiAzul said:


> Sr ETL is coming back


Yes, for $90mm and up stores.

Overnight threshold is now $65mm instead of $75mm. If only they’d made it 60 😒


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 13, 2020)

Another change is they made it easier for stores to get a fulfillment TL; daily forecast of 900+ now gets you one. Doesn’t help us now, we did about 4000 SFS/OPUs combined today 💀


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 13, 2020)

Any Starbucks TL changes?


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 13, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Any Starbucks TL changes?


Nope... keeping sbux TL as far as I saw


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 13, 2020)

CoquiAzul said:


> Sr ETL is coming back


I did notice that.  Wasn’t aware of what a Sr ETL really entailed though.


----------



## IllusiveMan (Mar 14, 2020)

Any idea about HR changes?  They’ve delayed the mod rollout but I’ve heard changes to the HRTL role / elimination of the HRTL role.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Yes, for $90mm and up stores.
> 
> Overnight threshold is now $65mm instead of $75mm. If only they’d made it 60 😒


Wait so overnight is coming back?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 14, 2020)

We went back to overnight months ago.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 14, 2020)

Yep, Spot corporate are slow learners, but the penny finally dropped...


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> We went back to overnight months ago.


How come? We make 95mil and haven’t gone back


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 14, 2020)

That's messed up; we're $65M+


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> That's messed up; we're $65M+


More like fucked up . And I’m taking doubles and triples fml


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 14, 2020)

We're getting close to that territory. 
Trucks every night, doubles several nights a week.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> We're getting close to that territory.
> Trucks every night, doubles several nights a week.


Doubles is nothing new since we get 4 a week  . Triples is usually during q4. But the fact that I’m not back to overnight pisses me off more than the doubles and triples lol


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Amen. Stocking stores during the day isn't the "joy" of anyone's everyday life. Pulls, salesplanners, price change, all fine and dandy. But make us all overnight flow process again, this experiment has lasted long enough.


----------



## AmICrazy (Mar 16, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Amen. Stocking stores during the day isn't the "joy" of anyone's everyday life. Pulls, salesplanners, price change, all fine and dandy. But make us all overnight flow process again, this experiment has lasted long enough.


You mean you have product to stock. Our produce load for yesterday was cut in half and today's was canceled. Just wondering if we will get a Wednesday load and how much it will be. We need the product to change out of front-door-fresh-display for the new ad that starts then.


----------



## NKG (Apr 5, 2020)

I was told that coronavirus hit the company so hard and its virtually hard to stock the shelves back to the way they were that Target threw modernization in the trash. There's talks of going back to overnight stocking and some districts will already start doing this. The dayside team will still do price change, pogs, 1v1s, and EXF batches.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 5, 2020)

I would understand tweaking the original modernization plans because the requirements were so hard to meet anyway but after 5 years of trying to change things - and all the lost experience - I would find it hard to believe it would be completely scrapped and a full return to ’the good old days’.  

Modernization did have a few positive aspects....
mainly i preferred that one ‘team’ couldn’t make the job harder for the next ‘team’ by not doing the job correctly, since the DBO is ‘all the teams’ .
remember when flow would over push and salesfloor would backstock reshop instead of push and Instocks would fudge true numbers and pricing would fake that they ticketed everything and planogram would not fill a new pog ?   
Any DBO that does any of that now is only hurting themselves, NOT the next team that works in that area.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2020)

I was told it a temporary thing, to do non-modernization stuff.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 5, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> I would understand tweaking the original modernization plans because the requirements were so hard to meet anyway but after 5 years of trying to change things - and all the lost experience - I would find it hard to believe it would be completely scrapped and a full return to ’the good old days’.
> 
> Modernization did have a few positive aspects....
> mainly i preferred that one ‘team’ couldn’t make the job harder for the next ‘team’ by not doing the job correctly, since the DBO is ‘all the teams’ .
> ...



Many of these things are still happening even with DBOs. Lack of proper training is causing many of them to overstock their own areas because they don't want to backstock (and without updating floor counts!), lack of hours is causing brla to tank because none of them have time to do price change let alone pull it out of the backroom and none of them seem to understand how to properly backstock....anything. I am a presentation expert and I have spent so much time fixing errors in the areas where I am working it's ridiculous! I teach where I can and try to explain the WHYs but they just don't seem to get it or care, sometimes both.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, it completely depends on the DBO, some are good, some are bad. 

Also, pre-catastrophe, the hours were cut and some DBOs were only scheduled 2-3 days in their area for four or five hours. I picked up extra shifts in other areas and their backstock was a mess. One department, I pulled a three-tier full of salvage and final markdowns out of the back room.

Most times, processes are only as good or bad as the people performing them.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Apr 6, 2020)

NKG said:


> The dayside team will still do price change, *pogs*, 1v1s, and EXF batches.



😡


----------



## jenna (Apr 6, 2020)

No thanks.  I prefer to do majority of the work by myself in my area.  So much easier than fixing all the shit that others mess up.

Plus, I am tired of fixing stuff for others --
: flashback in time :

 - PULLs that hold new product not pushed by POG
-  fake ties that create Pulls that are now backstock
-  product lost/left behind in the BR & never even set on the floor
-  zones/stocking not completed to standard
-  finding baffles/crap zones while doing Instocks tasks
-  stocking product -- looking at you gallons of milk -- that other tms are too lazy to push


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 6, 2020)

It all depends on the TLs and DBOs. In areas of the store where they are good, then modernization works. In areas where they suck, then modernization fails. The big problem is that it's almost impossible to have good people in all areas of the store. Whenever I see certain sections of my store pop up in my OPU task list, I start to get preemptively pissy because I know the DBOs and TLs there don't give a shit so I'm going to have a hard time.


----------



## jenna (Apr 6, 2020)

jenna said:


> No thanks.  I prefer to do majority of the work by myself in my area.  So much easier than fixing all the shit that others mess up.
> 
> Plus, I am tired of fixing stuff for others --
> : flashback in time :
> ...



- REV tied but never set.  We had one POG person (or more than one?) who was TERRIBLE at tying stuff, and then not actually moving the product around.  I can actually think of 2 who have done it over the years.  Probably more than two.
- Shit carts everywhere.  Dumped all over the BR.
- Reshop dumped everywhere on the salesfloor.  abandoned reshop carts.
- Empty aisles with full BRs.

I can't imagine being responsible for a Process anymore.  Freaking nightmare.  Some of the bull shit I have seen.

I am not sure which process/area is worse.
Br, POG, Pricing, Flow...

I used to zone before Research, and pull carts of crap/overstock/mis-stock off the shelves. NO MORE.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 6, 2020)

jenna said:


> - REV tied but never set.  We had one POG person (or more than one?) who was TERRIBLE at tying stuff, and then not actually moving the product around.  I can actually think of 2 who have done it over the years.  Probably more than two.
> *- Shit carts everywhere.  Dumped all over the BR.*
> - Reshop dumped everywhere on the salesfloor.  abandoned reshop carts.
> - Empty aisles with full BRs.
> ...


Girl...not to mention crap piled on push racks, unused fixturing just left on the salesfloor or stuffed into the fitting room closet.

It's better than it was, but some of this crap still happens even with DBOs.


----------



## jenna (Apr 6, 2020)

As a DBO,  it's my area to own.  My BRLA is like 99%.  

I deal with very little bullshit in my area.... at the store level, though, shit is still going on.

Not my circus. Not my monkeys.


----------



## jenna (Apr 6, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Girl...not to mention crap piled on push racks, unused fixturing just left on the salesfloor or stuffed into the fitting room closet.
> 
> It's better than it was, but some of this crap still happens even with DBOs.



I am having flash backs to clearance clothing and tables in heaps and piles, with stuff all over the floor.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 6, 2020)

Yup. 

In my area I hang all folded except for jeans as soon as it goes clearance. Jeans are easier to fold and keep neater, but t shirts, other tops and dress pants need to be hung ASAP. In other areas like kids, everything should be hung - the stuff is just too small and the tables look like crap.


----------



## BackupTL (Sep 25, 2020)

Is this a booklet guide like the original one? When was it sent out? I'm looking to find the recommended changes for GMTL departments, since my store is kinda in a gray area in terms of owning certain things.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

BackupTL said:


> Is this a booklet guide like the original one? When was it sent out? I'm looking to find the recommended changes for GMTL departments, since my store is kinda in a gray area in terms of owning certain things.











						TARGET TALK: MODERNIZATION EDITION
					

This is a big WIP, feel free to add things and I will continue to update the post  People (Credit to @REDcardJJ for making this)   Areas of the Store  239 - The extension for the Cash Office. May be announced when an LOD is needed in the cash office. In some stores this is known as a Code Black...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## BackupTL (Sep 26, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> TARGET TALK: MODERNIZATION EDITION
> 
> 
> This is a big WIP, feel free to add things and I will continue to update the post  People (Credit to @REDcardJJ for making this)   Areas of the Store  239 - The extension for the Cash Office. May be announced when an LOD is needed in the cash office. In some stores this is known as a Code Black...
> ...


This just appears to be a list of terms, I'm looking for the org chart for TLs and what departments they own. Ex. Depending on store size, you may have 3 GMTLs, and GMTL 1 would have transition presentation, essentials, and pets.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 26, 2020)

Pretty much on that answer. Spot says figure it out & go with.


----------



## BackupTL (Sep 27, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Pretty much on that answer. Spot says figure it out & go with.


Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean? There should be a specific list of which departments each team lead is responsible for; the post you linked does not mention this at all. It mentions the departments, and the titles, but not who owns them.


----------



## MrT (Sep 28, 2020)

Who owns what is going to vary from store to store.  It is going to depend mostly on store volume, the higher the volume the more TLs, the stores layout, ect.  @allnew2 leadership roles is going to be different because her store is much larger then mine with 10 etls and 22 tls, compared to my stores 4 etls and 11 tls.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 28, 2020)

..... we have 3 etls  and 6 tls i think...I might be off by one or two


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 28, 2020)

BackupTL said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean? There should be a specific list of which departments each team lead is responsible for; the post you linked does not mention this at all. It mentions the departments, and the titles, but not who owns them.


AE 19 had org charts. AE20 changed everything.
From the store modernization thread.
There will be elevated position in Food, Home, Beauty and Electronics. They will have more responsibility then a team member but not as much as a lead. They will paid more then a team member. There is anothe pay lift his summer and these changes will be reflected then.

For the GSA position all cashiers should be at the level of a GSA. If not they shouldn’t be at Target. Post rollout the GSA will only be by themselves the first 3 hours and the last 3 hours of the day max. All other times the ETL and/or TL will be there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 28, 2020)

Some info


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 28, 2020)

BackupTL said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean? There should be a specific list of which departments each team lead is responsible for; the post you linked does not mention this at all. It mentions the departments, and the titles, but not who owns them.


Depends if the size is the store like they mentioned. Obviously if you make 40-50 mil you are not gonna have the same roles as my store . I have 2 inbound Tl, 2 p1 Tl one owns hba, the other paper pets and chem, then 2 for market so long and so forth. So ask your store director or hr for your store count .


----------



## BackupTL (Oct 8, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Some info


Do you have the org chart for 2020? The image you posted is from the chain rollout from 2018-19, it also doesn't reflect the paygrade changes you're talking about? That image has everyone at PG35, which is standard base pay. 45 is TL.


----------



## BackupTL (Oct 8, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Depends if the size is the store like they mentioned. Obviously if you make 40-50 mil you are not gonna have the same roles as my store . I have 2 inbound Tl, 2 p1 Tl one owns hba, the other paper pets and chem, then 2 for market so long and so forth. So ask your store director or hr for your store count .


Yeah I get that, but the Stores Modernization guide booklet they sent out also had org charts for all versions of stores, and the areas they oversee. So while not all stores may have an Inbound TL, the guide accounted for that and included who owned what in that situation.

I was just wanting to see the 2020 version as the only thing I've seen was an email from my OD that said "yo Sr ETL is coming back and your store isn't impacted, that is all".

For example, here's some of the ranges for GMTL options from the old book...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 8, 2020)

BackupTL said:


> Do you have the org chart for 2020? The image you posted is from the chain rollout from 2018-19, it also doesn't reflect the paygrade changes you're talking about? That image has everyone at PG35, which is standard base pay. 45 is TL.


Those paygrades of 35 & 45 remains in place.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> AE 19 had org charts. AE20 changed everything.
> From the store modernization thread.
> There will be elevated position in Food, Home, Beauty and Electronics. They will have more responsibility then a team member but not as much as a lead. They will paid more then a team member. There is another pay lift this summer and these changes will be reflected then.





Hardlinesmaster said:


> Those paygrades of 35 & 45 remains in place.


Those elevated postions will be paygrade 35 but be paid a job differential? Like how it was pre-modernization for some positions.


----------



## BackupTL (Oct 9, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> Those elevated postions will be paygrade 35 but be paid a job differential? Like how it was pre-modernization for some positions.


Pre modernization had different pay grades for different positions on the TM level, a differential wasn't used but actual different pay grades. Ex. Brand TM or Electronics TM had higher pay grades than base. 

It used to be 30 (TM) > 35 (brand/specialty) > 40 (TL) > 45 (Sr TL)

But anyway, where is this info coming from?


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 9, 2020)

This explains  why one of my coworkers thinks she's above  us


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 9, 2020)

Look on workday & you see your paygrade. Tl's got bonuses if goals are met.


----------

